# Obama surrenders to Iran



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I mentioned before the first election that Obama would do everything to dump on Israel. Holder has an anti Christian campaign, and Obama has a pro Muslim Brotherhood push and couldn't do more things wrong for America if he tried.

For the full story: http://www.weeklystandard.com/blogs/abj ... 68140.html



> Negotiations for an "interim" arrangement over Iran's nuclear weapons program finally succeeded this past weekend, as Security Council foreign ministers (plus Germany) flew to Geneva to meet their Iranian counterpart. After raising expectations of a deal by first convening on November 8-10, it would have been beyond humiliating to gather again without result. So agreement was struck despite solemn incantations earlier that "no deal is better than a bad deal."
> 
> This interim agreement is badly skewed from America's perspective. Iran retains its full capacity to enrich uranium, thus abandoning a decade of Western insistence and Security Council resolutions that Iran stop all uranium-enrichment activities. Allowing Iran to continue enriching, and despite modest (indeed, utterly inadequate) measures to prevent it from increasing its enriched-uranium stockpiles and its overall nuclear infrastructure, lays the predicate for Iran fully enjoying its "right" to enrichment in any "final" agreement. Indeed, the interim agreement itself acknowledges that a "comprehensive solution" will "involve a mutually defined enrichment program." This is not, as the Obama administration leaked before the deal became public, a "compromise" on Iran's claimed "right" to enrichment. This is abject surrender by the United States.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Another..... I knew this would happen or more frankly "I told you so". People didn't listen and called us hate mongers when we saw the writing on the wall with this president and his cabinet. Our cries fell on deaf ears.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Liberals can't be that stupid. They must have an agenda they don't want to talk about. I think one of the big ones is gay marriage. The biggest remains a free lunch, and some were so dumb they thought that would be health care. Like so many have pointed out on here there is no free lunch. They know that if they get something for nothing someone else is paying for it. The problem is they have no dignity. Taking from others does not shame them. They will try convince others it's just the government they take from, but no it's their neighbors who have the dignity to work for what they have that they are taking from.

Some call conservatives greedy, but as I have said before which is greedy the person who wants to keep what he earns, or the one who wants to take what others have earned?

Earn what you own, keep what you earn.

More on subject you may have notice he did nothing to try free the pastor in prison in Iran. His family has been trying to get him free for years and the Obama administration doesn't lift a finger. 
I think the sanctions were starting to work. The deal the Obama administration made with Iran looks to me as if Obama wanted to help Iran. The poop is going to hit the fan one of these days.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> Liberals can't be that stupid.


Yes they are. :laugh:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I think the sanctions were starting to work. The deal the Obama administration made with Iran looks to me as if Obama wanted to help Iran. The poop is going to hit the fan one of these days


The scary part is we are dealing with NUKES. Not even in the form of weapons.....think if they fail to use certain safety protocols for even energy.....could be Chernobly or 3 mile island type of things.

I was watching the a movie called "The Dictator". It is a stupid comedy with Sasha Beroncon in it. Anyway he comes out and gives a speech and tries not to laugh as he says that the uranium is not going to be used for weapons.... All I could think about was the Iranian President giving this speech.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals can't be that stupid.
> ...


As are most of the elected republicans. On the bright side it will be Israel or a coastal city that get nuked and not us.


----------

